# Trailer rebuild



## gunny146 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, need some suggestions/help. I purchased 2 boats and a trailer a while back and am finally getting around to working on the trailer. The trailer is tilt style which I like for launching where there is no ramp but access to water. I was told the trailer was a roller trailer for an older 17' tri-hull. The problem I am having is the rear and middle cross members are round tubing not square. I was thinking of using swivel bunk bolsters and attaching them with ubolts. I also have to deal with a roller bracket welded to the trailer up front. I have an idea of using swivel brackets to secure a 2x4 or 2x6 perpendiclular to the trailer as a front support, height being a concern with this. Most of the rest of the rebulid is fairly simple, I'm just kinda stuck on the bunk board set up. I know it's overkill on a 1436, but I'm thinking of going with 2x6's 
Opinions/help. Thanks. If pics would be helpful, I'll post some up this evening.


----------



## Brine (Feb 26, 2010)

gunny146 said:


> If pics would be helpful, I'll post some up this evening.



For me at least.


----------



## lswoody (Feb 28, 2010)

Brine said:


> gunny146 said:
> 
> 
> > If pics would be helpful, I'll post some up this evening.
> ...




Pics would surely help. It's hard for me to picture what it exactly looks like.


----------

